# FIASP and Insulin Pump



## sam4 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello
I have been having spikes post meals, and have tried giving insulin earlier before eating, sometimes to no avail.

I often return to target before lunch for example after breakfast.

I am on the Accu Chek Insight and wondered if anyone had any experience of FIASP with an insulin pump.

Thanks


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi Sam,
I use Fiasp in my pump and have done for just over two years.
Have you done some basal testing to make sure it's not your basal causing the problem?
Using Fiasp was an eyeopener to start with as it's profile is different than other bolus insulins, it's not a magic fix because you have to work hard to make it behave in the way you want it too. I find dual wave splits of any verity are a great help as well.
The one thing I have learnt though is your basal must be spot on to get the full benefit.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 17, 2019)

I tried it, but it wasn’t for me.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 17, 2019)

I tried FIASP for six months.

It did act more quickly than Novo, and was useful especially when I was eating out.  I was able to reduce the time that I needed to Bolus before meals, but it did take me some work to get the basal sorted out, as it was also  FIASP so timing Was different.  However, after a few weeks I found it stung every time I delivered a bo,us, and I regularly had skanky cannula sited, and ended up needing to change my cannula every day.  After six months I gave in, and went back to Novorapid(ish) , and was disappointed to have to do this.


----------



## Type1London (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi Sam,
I used Fiasp in my pump for a while and found it did make a difference in my meal spikes and I didn't have to pre-bolus as early as before. After around a year of use however I was finding it less and less effective so I switched back to Apidra. - I would say that everyone is different and will have varying reactions to the different types of insulin!

It might be worth looking at your pre-bolusing and tailoring it to the types of carbohydrates you are eating - for example I find I need to pre-bolus earlier for simple sugars/refined carbs (white bread/pasta etc.) than I do for complex carbs such as sweet potatoes/whole wheat bread. It can sometimes take a lot of trial and error to get the timing spot on!


----------



## MrDaibetes (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey, I have used fiasp in the ominpod but not my new pump. It didn't work well in omnipod but I am giving it another go in the 670g.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 8, 2019)

MrDaibetes said:


> Hey, I have used fiasp in the ominpod but not my new pump. It didn't work well in omnipod but I am giving it another go in the 670g.


I use Fiasp in the 640 and as long as you use the insulin correctly, there is no reason why it shouldn't work. Most problems are user error as I have found out.
Many people seem to expect far to much from it thus run into problems.

No1 rule is redo your basal settings that's paramount imho.
No 2 is take note of Fiasp's action and duration, the minimum duration to set the pump at is 5 hours. Due to Fiasps peak time you need to consider very carefully the type of bolus given. Most meals need a dual bolus, as to how much up front you need to work out as you go along, trial and plenty of error is on the menu for starters. 
Yes it can be frustrating but the end results are worth it in the end.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Nov 8, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I use Fiasp in the 640 and as long as you use the insulin correctly, there is no reason why it shouldn't work. Most problems are user error as I have found out.
> Many people seem to expect far to much from it thus run into problems.
> 
> No1 rule is redo your basal settings that's paramount imho.
> ...


I don't have basal settings in the 670g. I also don't have dual bolus unless I go out of automode. With the duration, mine is on 4 atm


----------

